# Can I get some structural engineers to test this...?



## Trigger (Jun 22, 2012)

--------------

Moved this from the Civil technical discussion forum

-------------

About 6 months ago, I decided that I wanted to try and write a reinforced concrete cross section analysis program. Since then, I have slowly developed the program in my spare time, and at this point, it is fairly far along. I was hoping that some engineers could test the program for me and give me feedback. I am hoping people can tell me what they like about the program, what they don't like, what they would like to see added, etc. Additionally, as I currently work in stormwater, I do not have any other programs (nor does the company I work for) that I can validate the results with. I have not been able to find another free program that performs the same calculations either. The results look reasonable to me, but with my 1 year of experience in stormwater (though I did emphasize in structures in college), let's just say I would like a few other opinions.

The program is posted here:

http://atengsoft.zxq...XSAnalysis.html

Although I have built in a lot of exception handling, you can definitely crash the program if you try. I would like people to try using it how they normally would (i.e. don't go out of your way to try and discover ways to crash it) and give me advice, suggestions, and hopefully help validate the results. The program is and will be completely free. It is still a work in progress, but I have reached a point where I would like other peoples' opinions before I proceed much further. There is a help file included with the program that is a little out-dated, but should be enough for people to get the hang of it.


----------

